# Three day count down to babies!



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sugar is due the 17th! So excited to see the baby/babies!

They/it were very active today. It was the first time I was able to feel her stomach and make out a hoof... I think they're/its getting ready!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a nice big fuzzy Sugar, happy kidding Dani!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I love her fuzzy coat! It's such a neat feeling to feel the baby! I love feeling their bellies and trying to make out body parts. Some does, you can see their bellies shake and jiggle when babies get real active, it's kind of funny, but poor mamas!
Did you get hit with the snow/ice storm? Hopefully the weather will be good when she kids. I know I am praying that when our last 2 girls kid <due 18th/20th> that the weather isn't too bad. Seems last month all the girls decided to go on brutally cold nights! This winter has been so strange and unseasonably cold!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

3...2....1...blast off for baby goaties! LOL I just had to say that, sorry . Best wishes to you and your fuzzy girl!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! She always gets this wacky hair... I don't know why it just happens. Hopefully her babies won't have it because it is a pain to clip. Although it is cute. 

Candice, in the last few weeks we have had over a foot of snow combined. We usually get maybe 2 inches and alot of the time most of it is ice. So we've had a very strange winter to say the least. So far sugar seems to take it well... I think her fuzz protects her from the cold. The other doe doesn't have that hair and she was freezing through it. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What are you hoping she'll have? I was going to "hope you get a doe" but maybe you want a buck...?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I want a buck and a doe! I just want healthy babies either way

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She's streaming mucus now. Not the clear stuff but hey were getting closr

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will go for you today!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

At what point in the pregnancy can you feel the babies?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't think she will go today. She doesn't seem like it but maybe tomorrow or on her due date. 

I couldn't really feel her babies until about a week ago. I could see what I thought was movement at 3 1/2 months bred but that could be my imagination too. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I can feel babies at the 8 week out mark.  Which is when mine start their udders.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Question. When i feel ligaments they feel like pencils that are side ways by the tail right? Meaning that the eraser would be touching the spine/tail and then the other end would pointing out, correct? If so then it is soft but still there. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you. They're kind of tricky. I didn't keep up with it until yesterday so I'm not quite sure how they typically feel but they do feel kind of like elastic bands... not really hard right now. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dani - when the does are about 2 weeks out from their due date, I like to feel their tail ligaments just to get an idea of how they normally feel. That away when changes really start happening, I notice them and know to start watching them. Last week of pregnancy I check them morning & evening <feeding time>. 
It's pretty neat though, one minute they are there, then suddenly they are gone. Now of course sometimes ligs like to play games and seem gone, but then reappear later lol 
Usually though, when the ligs are gone, you see udder change as well and just put the 2 together. Watch for posty legs, and behavior changes.

I'm watching my daughters doe that is due on Tues. Ligs are very soft, and udder is getting firm. No other signs from her except she seems a bit confused on what she wants to do lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I wish i would have thought to do that. I know i shouldve been but it slipped my mind. Lesson learned. Her ligs seem to come and go through out the day. Sugar has started being nicer. Which is 
very out of character for her. Usually she is very moody and mean to the other doe and independent. Now she wants me to pet her and talk to her and visit her all the time. She talks more now too. I'm hoping soon but we all know she'll wait until I'm busy... like tomorrow night. It's 4h achievement night and I have to go since I am an incoming officer. I just know she'll decide to go into labor as I'm about to leave for that.


Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you have an exact due date for her? Was she exposed to the buck for several weeks? By the looks of her udder in your other thread she really doesn't look close, but I'm not denying she could be.  Some first timers just don't get a big udder.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Should be 17th to 19th for her 150 day. She was with the buck for a few days. If she doesn't start showing more changes then I'm going to air on the side of her not being bred. The udder has me worried... Her stomach looks a lot bigger and I thought it was moving the other night quite a bit on the right side. I think she is bred but I don't know for sure. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dani, you should be able to feel a kid at this point. Can someone hold her head if she doesn't like being touched, and you feel her belly? Put your hands on her belly, and just gently feel around while pushing in with your palm & fingers - on the right side. Babies probably can't kick, but usually you can feel something there. I can usually feel baby squirming if I'm not feeling a body part/hoof lol Feeling under the belly right in front of the udder is a good place to check too. Fingers crossed she is bred!

Edited to add: I've never heard of an unbred does ligs coming and going, so if you truly feel they are coming and going surely she is bred


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I commented on your other post an then I found this one. Following!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've bumped her belly (in front of the udder) and I feel something there. She gets annoyed when I push on her side too and stomach is much tighter than a few days ago. That's really the big difference. The udder is what worries me. Cause if she is bred then I may have some bottle babies. I guess we'll see. Knowing her she'll go over due. 

I'm not too confident in ligaments. One side feels softer than the other and comes and goes. But she also has a slight rye tail (tail is crooked/leans to one side) but it's the opposite side. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Also, she was walking humped up Saturday night but has since quit. Almost like kids were moving and she was uncomfortable. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Today at 1pm

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Boy I don't know... did you actually feel kids kicking or just see movement? If she were due in 6-8 weeks I'd say your doe was bred, but she doesn't look like she's due any day to me. She still could be though, and definitely could be if you have felt kids and only have 1 breeding date.

I don't think bumping her belly would accurately work until she has had one kid and is in labor...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I do believe we felt kids move. I havent ever felt for kid movement on a doe that wasn't in labor before. It's bad, I have more experience with actually kidding out does than with bred does. 

I was just told by a friend that goats can implant late. Like their bred and don't implant until 5 to days later than they should. I'm going to give her until this weekend and if no kids we'll call the vet and ask his opinion and probably take her back to the breeder in June or july. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay sounds good.  Good luck with her, I hope she's bred!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Me too! She is so much bigger than before so I really think she is but who knows. It could be changes from maturity but she feels tight. Anyway, hopefully she's bred. I'll post back here if she kids to update everyone

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

we have a doe named sugar too, and she is also a boer. our doe Ginger is really hard to tell if she is bred because she stays big, I can't tell until she starts to bag up. I agree with the others, if she is bred she still has a ways to go. good luck with everything! you can you box some of that snow up and send it here, lol we are really warm and dry here in AZ.:wink:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sugar's are the best lol, except for when they don't kid when they are supposed too. 

She's absolutely my favorite goat ever. We raised her on a bottle so she's very special. She's really funny and particular about everything.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh btw, her ligs are very soft. And today is her 2nd birthday. So here's hoping she'll share a birthday with her kids! Fingers crossed, yall! 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How exciting!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I know! I'm hoping tonight or tomorrow... but there is a bad thunderstorm coming through Friday so she's might wait. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Lots of belly kicking! 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay!!! So exciting!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I know! I'm hoping she'll go soon but she sticks to the doe code of honor. I'm almost at the babbling and incoherent sentence stage but not quite.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I hear ya.  Good luck!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm going to guess she is not bred . Ligs are hard (well squishy but I think I've decided she's just a little chubby). Guess we'll know for sure soon but I'm going to say no babies this year. Guess we'll just try for two does kidding in December

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Bummer! So sorry.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no.  Hope she'll just surprise you!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah I hope so too but I'm doubtful. I've been skeptical the last few weeks. And to top it off, my favorite wether to be coming from the breeder has not descended either testicle so I may have to choose a different one. 

Oh well, things happen. Nothing is ever goes as planned with goats.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about that. I think my only bred goat may not be bred after all too. She is due next week but she has always built an udder starting 1 month prior and she has no udder at all. So I think you and I will be in the same boat this year.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww sorry to hear that. You live and learn with these guys I guess. It's always interesting! 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

